# 2009 Etec 60hp help...



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Guys
> Question I have a 2009 BT Osprey thats powered by a 2009 Etec 60hp.  Right now on WOT I'm getting with 2 on regular gear 33-34mph.  Would changing the prop help me more MPH ? It has the standard SS prop from factory.  Thx


1st thing is what is the rpms you"re seeing at WOT with your current prop and what is the rpm range of your etec. 2nd.. Are you using a 3 blade or 4 blade right now..

The info you give will help in determining if you already have the right setup or if you can gain a few more mom's..


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

You might get 1 to 2 mph max, it's only a 60. Even hells bay which are lighter with the same motor might run 35-36. My buddies Merc 60 Efi on 17.8 pro will run 36-38 but that 60 is a strong 60 hp


----------



## Reel_Lucky2 (Sep 19, 2012)

I doubt you can gain much on the top end ( especially if u have a tunnel). I don't know what it is about these style of skiffs, but they are slow. You would think a light and narrow boat would be fast, but these are not.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have heard that their Viper prop is the way to go to get the best performance.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

You're probably running the 3-blade Viper already. Again, what rpm's at WOT? What height is the cav. plate per hull bottom?


----------



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

i had the same boat and motor set up, i tried a few props and had one custom built for it. if your getting 33-34 with two guys you are doing very good. mine with two people and gear wast around 32-33 so i don't think your going to find much more speed than what your getting


----------

